# I can't take it anymore.



## Ak-Nolij (Dec 30, 2009)

To draw porn or not to draw porn, is the question. I admit that I've been obsessing over it for a _while_. Watching it is a very bad habit I need to kick. Unfortunately, I just can't seem to get enough of it, but I think I might be facing a bit of a dilemma when it comes to drawing what I usually draw and drawing porn. I made it clear to my friends and myself once that I was *not* gonna draw porn; not for pleasure, not for an audience, not for anything. 

I sketch every single day, and I feel as if I stop, my skills deteriorate, so it's a great thing that I do sketches on impulse. However, over the last couple of months I've sketched out 8 erotic pages of sweet, sweet lovin' purely out of impulse... I just can't seem to stop and its driving me nuts! (....pun not intended?)

I just turned 18, what do I do? I draw porn, I get a huge following, maybe get paid in the process? GREAT, but this is also moral issue for me though. I haven't seen my best friend and entire family for a LONG ass time, but what if it comes down to showing them my art?? Call me a perfectionist, but I can't _honestly_ show them unfinished crap from way back when, can't I???? I don't want to alienate myself from them; I really, really don't.

I just don't know what to do or think about this. What do I do? What can I do?


----------



## RailRide (Dec 30, 2009)

Some people who draw porn, simply don't post it and don't talk about it. 

They then make "clean" art for interested/curious/nosy people to look at/find.

Nobody needs to know the _entire_ range of subject matter you draw.

---PCJ


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Do what you want.


----------



## Gight (Dec 30, 2009)

Flip a coin if it helps.


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Gight said:


> Flip a coin if it helps.



A coins not gonna help this time.


----------



## Gight (Dec 30, 2009)

I have trouble deciding things, So many outcomes, so little time to compute them all.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Jan 1, 2010)

You shouldn't post anything on the internet that you're ashamed of.  Now I don't go showing off my porn to my family and coworkers, but that's because they're a bunch of prudes and I don't feel like explaining myself to them.  It's not because I think porn is shameful or wrong.

Just because you start drawing porn doesn't mean you won't ever draw anything else ever again.  So keep a porn sketchbook and a clean sketchbook and show them off as you feel appropriate.  If you think porn is evil, then stop drawing it.

Honestly with the proportion of your gallery already dedicated to ladies with big tits I'm not sure why all out porn would be such a big deal.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't understand the debate. I thought this was supposed to be for fun or you enjoy the challenge of art? I mean unless you love it enough to make it a career.


----------



## Ilayas (Jan 1, 2010)

Well first off you you want to draw porn draw porn.  Even the most prolific adult artists on this site don't exclusively draw porn they draw clean stuff to and so can you. If  you want to post porn on the inter webs and you don't want the people who know you irl to see it don't post it in a place or on a account that they know about.  

Or make a 2nd clean account and only give out the link to that one.  That's what my Deviant Art account is for I don't tell the people I know irl about my FA account.  Even if they do find your FA account they can't see your porn unless you don't mark your adult stuff as adult or they join FA and specifically remove the default settings that block porn.  

I personally don't think you have a moral problem with porn I think what you have an problem with what people will think of you if they find out you draw porn.  But look at it this way.  You don't tell your friends, your parents, random people you meet on the street, everything you do and or think nor do you feel obligated to.  And you don't need to show them every scrap of artwork you create either.  

If you really haven't seen your family and friends in a long time I don't think they'll care if you bring artwork along with you I'm guessing they'd just be happy to see you. If they ask tell them the truth that you've had art block and haven't been making anything worth while recently.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright, I think I've come to a conclusion about what I want to do... I just didn't have a clear head. Thanks for the insight everyone. And sorry if I wasted your time.

@Arshes: Sorry if I confused you, but I draw because I love to. And yes, I do like challenges, they greatly help my skills and teach me new things. I have yet to turn it into a career until I get myself together.

-Nolij


----------



## D-Bit (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey there, I normally don't post but I am for this! Haha

Hey, If I read right... You just turned 18?

I wouldn't worry to much about it. Porn is.. porn. Just do what your
comfortable with at first. No need to debate over it. And unlike real
porn, it's all up to your creativity and and there's no harm in it. 
(Except pissing off your partner, or addiction, but that applies to a
myriad of things other then porn too.)

Also, please don't be insulted by this, but as you get a bit older into your
twenties (like me. ^^) you'll be more confident, and see porn as something
that isn't as a big deal. (If it's something you want to draw.) Right now it can
jack with your mind as you just became 'legal'. Don't force yourself into an 
uncomfortable place. Artists have been drawing nudes and even porn for 
many years now. With time you'll know if it's something you want to do or
not. Either you'll do it and feel comfy with drawing more erotic stuff, or you'll
see it's not for you.

Either way...

No need to rush anything, draw what you enjoy and like!


----------

